# [Solved] Segfaults mit Truecrypt

## monophase

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Update von Truecrypt 4.3a auf 6.0a vorgenommen. Nur leider liefert die Version mir nur Speicherzugriffsfehler, egal mit welchem Parameter ich truecrypt ausführe. Dmesg füllt sich dabei mit segfault-Meldungen:

```
truecrypt[14511]: segfault at 0 ip 0 sp 7fffd3acc7b8 error 14 in truecrypt[400000+281000]

truecrypt[15887]: segfault at 0 ip 0 sp 7fff869f3cc8 error 14 in truecrypt[400000+281000]

truecrypt[15897]: segfault at 0 ip 0 sp 7fffd5102b48 error 14 in truecrypt[400000+281000]

```

Erste Vermutungen waren mein Speicher, den habe ich aber schon gecheckt, der ist ok. Im Netz konnte ich dazu auch nicht wirklich Hilfreiches finden. Momentan fehlen mir echt die Ideen, wo ich weitersuchen könnte, um dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen.

Ein Wechsel auf 4.3a zurück funktioniert. Die läuft dann wieder ohne Probleme. Nur die 6er will nicht. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Anbei noch das emerge info, falls das weiterhilft:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-tuxonice x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Aug 2008 09:45:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri encode flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility midi mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba session slang smp spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff unicode usb vorbis wma x264 xinerama xorg xprint xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## 69719

Änder mal deine CFlags

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_X2_.28AMD.29

----------

## monophase

liefert nach Neubau ebenfalls Speicherzugriffsfehler

----------

## monophase

Verändern der Flags und Neubau hat absolut nichts gebracht. Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich dann auf Bug 217534 gestosen, welcher zu meinen Problemen passte, allerdings truecrypt-5.1a betrifft.

Ich hab dann das truecrypt-6.0a Ebuild in den Overlay kopiert und den Symbols Patch mit eingebunden und siehe da, nun funktionierts   :Very Happy: 

----------

